# vesicostomy revision



## bprieto (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello

Can anybody help me I have an operative report in which the physician passes a foley catherter through the patients vesicostomy. then he goes on to say that he circumscribed the vesicostomy opening using electrocautery. Having done this he carefully took the bladder off the fascia completely and he extended his insicion on each side of the fascia slightly to provide a bigger vesicostomy. He was able to pass the 20 french sound without difficulty.Then reattached the edges of the vesicostomy, which had been removed, was sent to pathology. at the end of the procedure a 14 french foley catheter was passed through the vesicostomy into the bladder and left to drain to a double diaper technique. 
I AM NOT SURE IF I SHOULD CODE A NEW VESICOSTOMY 51980
PLEASE HELP


----------

